# Current Favorite Album Cover(s)?



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 18, 2009)

I know, it's really the music that counts. But still, album covers can be very interesting. Just wanted to know some people's favorites. I'll start:

Asia- Aqua(1992) Painted by Roger Dean


----------



## Conflicted_ToolBird (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like Gojira's From Mars To Sirius album cover.  It's not much, but that is what I like about it.  It's not very distracting or flashy (I'm a plain kind of guy).


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 19, 2009)

Could you post images of your favorite album cover? D:

Age of Silence - Acceleration:






Arcturus - The Sham Mirrors


----------



## Takun (Mar 19, 2009)

/thread


----------



## dwolv (Mar 20, 2009)

Done By my second favorite artist Michael Rios


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a whole lot let me show you them
*
Merzbow - Pulse Demon*






*Napalm Death - Scum*






*Negativland - Escape From Noise






Any Unsane album






Orthrelm - OV






Wolf Eyes - Burned Mind & Human Animal












*I got more. Post more later.


----------



## Marticus (Mar 27, 2009)

Because Aphex Twin have disturbing album covers.


----------



## sFoxsky (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## kamunt (Apr 7, 2009)

Just because it's SO BADASS. I love Julien-K so bloody much.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

Anything by Mastodon:

Remission





Leviathan





Blood Mountain





Crack the Skye


----------



## Takun (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

:lol: lol, epic quick photoshopping.

That background is really trippy, too.


----------



## Sage (Jun 21, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Gas. 

Zauberberg - http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?release=81350 <-- this one especially
KÃ¶nigsforst - http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?release=41225
Oktember - http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?release=45827
Pop - http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?release=35709
Nah Und Fern - http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?release=1363736


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

Grizzly Bear-Veckatimest




Animal Collective- Feels




Radiohead- In Rainbows




Pixies- Doolittle


----------



## Shindo (Jun 21, 2009)

and http://www.clashmusic.com/files/images/Sigur Ros album_cover_1.jpg

nsfw i guess


----------



## Takeshi (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Wulf (Jun 27, 2009)

Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli




My Dying Bride - The Dreadful Hours




My Dying Bride - Songs of Darkness, Words of Light




Nightwish - Oceanborn


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 20, 2009)

System Of A Down's Steal This Album.


----------



## Piss Angel (Jul 20, 2009)

Sunn O))) - Monoliths & Dimensions





Magrudergrind - Magrudergrind


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jul 20, 2009)

Primus- Pork Soda





Misfits- Famous Monsters (AKA the best Misfits album ever, Michale Graves = awesome)






Reverend Horton Heat- Smoke em if You Got em


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, and another vote for Negativland - Escape From Noise!


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 22, 2009)

nujabes- metaphorical music




bjork- post


----------

